# Woodworm in Spalted Maple



## Nemus Talea (Jan 24, 2014)

I have made a bunch of cherry benches, stools and tables but now I'm getting into some spalted maple with heavy woodworm infestation. What do you guys do about woodworm?

My internet searches turned up mostly European content and I am not sure what USA products compare to theirs.

Is Mule Team Borax the same as Boron ultra 12?

I sprayed a mixture of Borax onto a maple bench, left it out a couple weeks then brought it into warm house. Sure enough, every mourning I'm sweeping up dead bugs. Have you guys done this? Conventional insecticides?


----------



## Stephen Casmar (Oct 5, 2015)

How did this work out for you? What strength and how did you apply the borax?
I have wood worm (picked up in India) in some furniture pieces and am looking to kill the little buggers.

Thanks!


----------



## Nemus Talea (Oct 14, 2015)

I mix about 2.5 cups Borax to 1gal boiling hot water. Hotter the water, better the Borax dissolves and suspends. Apply on dry, unfinished wood, wait for it to soak in until almost dry then spray again. When larvae inside wood become active (warmup + dry after cold damp winter is a big trigger), they eat the poisoned wood on the way out. They fall dead in minutes. Sometimes generations of bugs are a little off and I'll see activity 6 months- year later. They fall dead too but gotta wait for it.
I use this on unworked slabs. Don't know if you plan on fully refinishing. Water could swell joints and destroy any inlay work. I believe there is some kind of syringe applied stuff that may be more suitable for your needs.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Oct 14, 2015)

Stephen Casmar said:


> how did you apply the borax?



Pump garden sprayer. Spray bottle for little shots.


----------

